# Dumb Newspaper Headlines



## robert@fm (Dec 13, 2011)

These are all supposedly genuine.  I know the last one is, because I saw it in its original publication. 

Stolen Painting Found by Tree _(amazingly clever tree, that)_

Kids Make Nutritious Snacks _(and in the same vein ?)_

Lesotho Women Make Beautiful Carpets _(surely wool is better?)_

Iraqi Head Seeks Arms

Red Tape Holds Up New Bridge _(get a couple of girders up, *quickly!*)_

Miners Refuse to Work After Death _(wouldn't you?)_

Shell Found on Beach

Fire May Have Caused Blaze

Crash Aircraft Too Close To Ground, Say Experts

_and of course the all-time classic:_

Sex in Chains Woman Appeals to the Queen


----------



## AnnW (Jan 1, 2012)

Brilliant !!!


----------



## robert@fm (Oct 7, 2015)

That's even worse than the "Sex-in-chains woman appeals to the Queen" one.  I know there's always a rush to get the paper published, but surely the editors could spare 10 seconds to think about what they have written?


----------



## robert@fm (Oct 7, 2015)

What is the sound of one hand clapping?


----------



## robert@fm (Oct 7, 2015)

Incidentally, those last two are from 50 stories that changed the world.


----------



## Andy HB (Oct 8, 2015)

I think many of the headlines are done quite deliberately (bored headline writers having a bit of fun)!

Andy


----------



## Sally71 (Oct 8, 2015)

These are hilarious! 

I particularly like the "crack in bottom" one...


----------



## robert@fm (Oct 8, 2015)

Subtitling errors on news programmes can sometimes provide unintended humour.  On BBC News just now, the subtitles misspelled disgraced FIFA staffer Michel Platini's first name as "Michelle", thereby giving him a sex change.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Oct 8, 2015)

I think the headline writer must have been having a laugh on the BBC website Scottish news today - 

"Trump in Supreme Court over wind farm"


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 8, 2015)

Very good


----------

